# July Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The July Photo Contest is now open!
Riley's Mom chose *"What's That" * as the theme!
Share a photo of your golden holding something in it's mouth. Wow, the possibilities!!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, July 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.
Members must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll. Past winners in *this* calendar year are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.

Riley's Mom submitted a wonderful example photo featuring Zaya with her big stick.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

The pack that chews together....sticks together


----------



## BrittMN (May 6, 2020)

Lumi and her favorite "Blue Guy" - a Christmas present from my granddaughter.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Our walks are never dull....


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber has that certain glow.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

davmar77 said:


> Amber has that certain glow.
> 
> View attachment 883946


It's a UCI........Unidentified Chewing Object


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Anything is a toy for Penny... even an empty waffle box!


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

I dont know if I qualify to post a photo for the contest but I just wanted to share a pic 
I have a tons of pictures oh him holding things but this one is my favorite 🥰
Please feel free to exclude it in the polls if I don’t meet the requirements


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

kh79 said:


> I dont know if I qualify to post a photo for the contest but I just wanted to share a pic
> I have a tons of pictures oh him holding things but this one is my favorite 🥰
> Please feel free to exclude it in the polls if I don’t meet the requirements
> View attachment 883963


That's a mouthful....good thing he's got help.


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

Scout with her favorite toy. The bumper only comes out when there's water to swim in, so she goes nuts whenever she sees it!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Dover was always an overachiever!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

ScoutTheGolden said:


> View attachment 883964
> 
> Scout with her favorite toy. The bumper only comes out when there's water to swim in, so she goes nuts whenever she sees it!
> View attachment 883964


That’s a cool photo. Where was it taken?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all these pics already!


kh79 said:


> I dont know if I qualify to post a photo for the contest but I just wanted to share a pic
> I have a tons of pictures oh him holding things but this one is my favorite 🥰
> Please feel free to exclude it in the polls if I don’t meet the requirements
> View attachment 883963


That's a great pic. We love seeing all the photos. Any member with 25 or more posts will have their photo entered in the poll. Enjoy all the pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey's always a happy girl but take her to the lake and throw in a stick and she's over the moon!


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

JulieCA said:


> That’s a cool photo. Where was it taken?


Thanks! It was at Rosie's Dog Beach in So Cal.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Not an entry since I'm no longer qualified, but I like to participate. He really does enjoy swimming. 😅


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

A bit of an "oldie, but a 'goodie'"...


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

annef said:


> View attachment 883993


I can't decide if that's something.....or something else!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

annef said:


> View attachment 883993


This one really made me smile, those flying ears are fabulous!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

annef said:


> View attachment 883993


Looks like Yoda. 😅


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These photos are fantastic...I love them all!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

FurdogDad said:


> I can't decide if that's something.....or something else!


Think it was a stuffed monkey originally however toys don't stay stuffed in this house!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

annef said:


> Think it was a stuffed monkey originally however toys don't stay stuffed in this house!


Well it's a great photo. I always love when they're running with their ears flapping like that.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> Looks like Yoda. 😅


Exactly! That’s what I was thinking! 😄


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is Sophie at 6 weeks. She was orphaned at 5 weeks and adopted. she was the Beardsley's for 11 years til they moved to Minn., thought it to cold for her or due to her bad arthritis in hips and knees and we adopted her and had almost 2 years. They gave me copies of several of her puppy & other pictures and this is one of them. She was so cute.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Love all the pictures, sorry I don't have anything original......
Addy seems to prefer European footwear, possibly because of her heritage... 









Fashion forward pup...


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Love all the pictures, sorry I don't have anything original......
> Addy seems to prefer European footwear, possibly because of her heritage...
> View attachment 884008
> 
> ...


Very stylish......


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Love all the photos 

Look closely…… Teddy is holding a tennis ball 🎾 in his mouth while posing and insisting on being worshipped by his doggy crew. 

One of his favourite things to do is hold a toy in his mouth while lying on his back in the hope that his cuteness will get him attention from anyone or any fellow 4 legged friends.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Finn, who needed to bring a friend along on his morning workout... 🤪


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie, many years ago. "I'm a pepper, He's a pepper, She's a pepper,
We're a pepper. Wouldn't you like to be a Pepper too?"


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a Pepper too Robbie! lol


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Not eligible for anything, but Kona with one of her favorite "look what I have" toys...

And, "yes, she does have a few toys" 😆









For what it is worth, we were taught that she could/should never win a tug-o'-war. We typically end by taking ownership of the tug-toy, and then giving it back to her. Doesn't seem to dampen her interest...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Joining the party!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SoCalEngr said:


> Not eligible for anything, but Kona with one of her favorite "look what I have" toys...
> .....


I'm not sure why you don't think your pic is eligible for anything. It will surely be included and be part of the fun when the Voting Poll opens later this month! 
Thanks for sharing the pics, I love them all.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I think Socal had posted earlier....he was just adding supplementals for fun....Kona definitely has a great selection of toys


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

FurdogDad said:


> I think Socal had posted earlier....he was just adding supplementals for fun....Kona definitely has a great selection of toys


I checked all the previous winners for 2020 & 2021 but never thought to check for entries this month...I need more coffee

Thanks FurdogDad!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> I checked all the previous winners for 2020 & 2021 but never thought to check for entries this month...I need more coffee
> 
> Thanks FurdogDad!


I might have had enough for both of us this morning....Murphy gets up early


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

5:45 for me but Honey gets her Dad up at about 4:15 for breakfast.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy is usually about 5:30-5:45 as well....Honey must be in a hurry to get her day started.


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

Peach loves water!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Allie at 3 months. She does know how to do a “proper sit” now.😊


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

Love them all!


----------



## Anahern (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Anahern (Apr 17, 2021)

Link doesn't work


----------



## Anahern (Apr 17, 2021)

Link doesn't work


----------



## Anahern (Apr 17, 2021)

Duplicate post


----------



## Maxaz (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Bgmorty (Feb 10, 2019)

Diggin asks, “Why have one ball when you can have three?”


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow!!! Such great pics 😍


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonderful contest, loving all the photos.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## RaineyGirl (Jan 31, 2021)

Lenu wants to know “What’s that noise mom??”


----------



## amg1335 (Mar 6, 2021)

College Boy is home! Yeah!! How many socks can I carry??


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many great member photos and lots from new members. There is lots of time to increase your post count to 25 before the end of the contest on July 22 and have your fur-baby pics included in the voting poll.
Good luck and happy posting!


----------



## ALEC (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The July Photo Contest theme is *"What's That". *
Share a photo of your golden holding something in it's mouth. 
So many awesome pics already, be sure to enter by Thursday, July 22nd.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally caught it! ...now what?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a little reminder that the contest will close on Thursday, July 22nd.
The theme is *"What's That", *share a photo of your golden holding something in it's mouth.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Can we keep them? Jarvis trying to prevent his friends from leaving.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ledger


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great contest this month!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

And just for fun...


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh Maggie!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The July Photo Contest theme is *"What's That". *
> Share a photo of your golden holding something in it's mouth.
> So many awesome pics already, be sure to enter by Thursday, July 22nd.


Just a reminder, only 5 days left.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Share your photo of your golden holding something in it's mouth soonbecause the contest closes in 4 days!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

No way she is letting that cone get in the way of fun! 

Four days post-op, Shala went and dug this out of her toy box and squeaked around the house with it amusing herself.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many great pics!!
This contest will close in 3 days! (not 2)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> No way she is letting that cone get in the way of fun!
> 
> Four days post-op, Shala went and dug this out of her toy box and squeaked around the house with it amusing herself.
> View attachment 884347


I just love this!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, July 22nd, 2 days from today!


----------



## RaineyGirl (Jan 31, 2021)

Lenu picking out her toy of the moment. 🥰


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She is really into it, that's for sure...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close shortly.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread is closed. Please go to the 2 Voting Polls for July!


----------

